# Gyno Surgery?



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm 22 and ive had gyno for 6-7 years now.

I haven't been to see anyone about it but it's really started to grind on me. From my research I assume I'm a type 1, maybe type 2 of how bad it is.

I'm looking into ways to get rid, whether it's through tabs or surgery.

Anyone know if I can get the surgery done for free? Claims depression ect?

Has anyone had surgery?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BF % ?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

best thing to do is go to the drs and see what they recommend, they may just say try and reduce body fat before as sometimes people can get gyno confused with just fat stores around that area. if you're already sort of low on the fat side of things already then go from there.

A couple of people have had surgery on here and worked wonders for them, but I can not tag them as I have forgotten their user names.

Post pictures if possible as we maybe be able to help you and determine if you have gyno or not.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> BF % ?


Currently sitting about 15%


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Fortis said:


> best thing to do is go to the drs and see what they recommend, they may just say try and reduce body fat before as sometimes people can get gyno confused with just fat stores around that area. if you're already sort of low on the fat side of things already then go from there.
> 
> A couple of people have had surgery on here and worked wonders for them, but I can not tag them as I have forgotten their user names.
> 
> Post pictures if possible as we maybe be able to help you and determine if you have gyno or not.


Cheers For your input mate. I'll check it out with the docs first then. I'm sitting about 15% bf. I can drop it pretty easy though.

I'll try and get some pics up tonight.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

X.MIL said:


> Currently sitting about 15%


Very unusual at that % ,Do you have a pic ?


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Very unusual at that % ,Do you have a pic ?


I'll try and get a pic up tonight mate... currently in work.

I'm thinking of running a cutting cycle on hdrol.. to drop more bf and hoping to see it reduce (might not be gyno)

Would u recommend it?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

X.MIL said:


> I'll try and get a pic up tonight mate... currently in work.
> 
> I'm thinking of running a cutting cycle on hdrol.. to drop more bf and hoping to see it reduce (might not be gyno)
> 
> Would u recommend it?


Absolutely not,that will only aggravate your problem.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Absolutely not,that will only aggravate your problem.


No problem. Not sure which way to turn to be honest


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

post a pic of your tits, I'm the same boat, not a 100% sure on severity of gyno and need to cut BF% to be sure, but I'll be damned if im doing a cut without gear.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> post a pic of your tits, I'm the same boat, not a 100% sure on severity of gyno and need to cut BF% to be sure, but I'll be damned if im doing a cut without gear.


Have u looked into surgery mate?

I'll get a pic up later after work. It's starting to **** me off recently... The Mrs says that my nipple is sticking out (showing through my top)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/212987-rate-my-gyno-yes-you-read-right.html

This is mine, pics from about a year ago i think, but it's pretty much remained the same. apart from i've put a bit of fat on since, that's the leanest i've ever been so i don't really know what to do with it until i've done a proper cut, which i wont do unassisted. its a catch 22 situation.

If i had the money i'd have the gland removed in an instant, but sadly i dont have that kind of cash lying around.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ashmo said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html


Good going man, what do you think of the tits in my thread, would you say they were gyno?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Good going man, what do you think of the tits in my thread, would you say they were gyno?


Yes look like there is some tissue behind the nipple, try my gyno reversal mate.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Absolutely not,that will only aggravate your problem.





BettySwallocks said:


> Good going man, what do you think of the tits in my thread, would you say they were gyno?





ashmo said:


> Yes look like there is some tissue behind the nipple, try my gyno reversal mate.


would you say thats gyno guys?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd say it is looking at the shape of the nipples/around the nipple area too.

Is it from doing a cycle or from puberty? I'd defo go the docs and see what they say.


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'd say it is looking at the shape of the nipples/around the nipple area too.
> 
> Is it from doing a cycle or from puberty? I'd defo go the docs and see what they say.


its from puberty mate - i run a few weeks of dbol before (around the age of 16 - 17) but it has always been there.

never bothered me that much, but its really starting to p1ss me off now!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> its from puberty mate - i run a few weeks of dbol before (around the age of 16 - 17) but it has always been there.
> 
> never bothered me that much, but its really starting to p1ss me off now!!


dbol probably didnt help as thats one of the worst for gyno aggrevation

id defo just go to docs and see what they say mate. say its from puberty though and dont mention the cycle


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> dbol probably didnt help as thats one of the worst for gyno aggrevation
> 
> id defo just go to docs and see what they say mate. say its from puberty though and dont mention the cycle


I'm hoping i can try and get it on the NHS to be honest. Really don't have the money to go get the op!!

cheers for your input anyways mate!!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

X.MIL said:


> would you say thats gyno guys?


Yes thats gyno.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> I'm hoping i can try and get it on the NHS to be honest. Really don't have the money to go get the op!!
> 
> cheers for your input anyways mate!!


you wont get it on the NHS mate, mine is worse than that and seen worse than that and unless its causing you mental/depression problems and effecting your quality of life (not leaving the house, wearing 3/4 shirts to hide it etc then they wont do anything mate.

you can get it done in poland or belgium for around 1900-2500, normal range in UK is 3500-6000 from what I researched ...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> you wont get it on the NHS mate, mine is worse than that and seen worse than that and unless its causing you mental/depression problems and effecting your quality of life (not leaving the house, wearing 3/4 shirts to hide it etc then they wont do anything mate.
> 
> you can get it done in poland or belgium for around 1900-2500, normal range in UK is 3500-6000 from what I researched ...


Poland £1400


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> you wont get it on the NHS mate, mine is worse than that and seen worse than that and unless its causing you mental/depression problems and effecting your quality of life (not leaving the house, wearing 3/4 shirts to hide it etc then they wont do anything mate.
> 
> you can get it done in poland or belgium for around 1900-2500, normal range in UK is 3500-6000 from what I researched ...


always worth playing the depression card first!! im getting an ave price of 4500 in uk at the mo!! havent got that lying around haha!!


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Poland £1400


have you had any problems with your surgery mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> always worth playing the depression card first!! im getting an ave price of 4500 in uk at the mo!! havent got that lying around haha!!


like me and ashmo said mate, poland/belgium is much much cheaper and sometimes even a better job, if not at least equal


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> like me and ashmo said mate, poland/belgium is much much cheaper and sometimes even a better job, if not at least equal


ill defo look into getting it done in poland or belgium!!

1400 sounds alot more appealing


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

X.MIL said:


> have you had any problems with your surgery mate?


No look at my topic mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> ill defo look into getting it done in poland or belgium!!
> 
> 1400 sounds alot more appealing


Indeed mate 

Trust me, I thought **** that when I saw 3-6k in UK, over the moon when found out about Poland and Belgium on here


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

ashmo said:


> No look at my topic mate


Looks good Ashmo... how long until you was lifting again mate?

have u cycled since?


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Indeed mate
> 
> Trust me, I thought **** that when I saw 3-6k in UK, over the moon when found out about Poland and Belgium on here


every thought about going mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> every thought about going mate?


I'm goin to London in November for a consultation then going to Belgium in Jan/Feb for surgery fingers crossed mate


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

X.MIL said:


> Looks good Ashmo... how long until you was lifting again mate?
> 
> have u cycled since?


6 weeks weeks


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'm goin to London in November for a consultation then going to Belgium in Jan/Feb for surgery fingers crossed mate


sounds good bro!! good luck!! im hoping to save enough to have it done next year!! you a natty?


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

ashmo said:


> 6 weeks weeks


fair enough mate. not too long then!! you a natty? im also worried of having an op then running a cycle....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> sounds good bro!! good luck!! im hoping to save enough to have it done next year!! you a natty?


Yes mate, mines from puberty also


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yes mate, mines from puberty also


fair enough dude!! ever thought about cycling after surgery? im worried about getting the op done then cycling.... not sure what to think haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

X.MIL said:


> fair enough dude!! ever thought about cycling after surgery? im worried about getting the op done then cycling.... not sure what to think haha


Debating it. If they take the gland out, or some of it, it's harder for it to come back.. Plus if you have Nolva/adex on hand you'll be prepared


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Debating it. If they take the gland out, or some of it, it's harder for it to come back.. Plus if you have Nolva/adex on hand you'll be prepared


same here mate!! i was thinking of running a cycle in the next month or so but prepare myself with nolva/adex!!

think ill wait though...


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Good going man, what do you think of the tits in my thread, would you say they were gyno?


Mine is same as yours although I have more of a white area for me I tried ashmos protocol with letro via united pharmacy uk so either it just didn't work or the letro was fake so prob surgery is the only option now


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sunn said:


> Mine is same as yours although I have more of a white area for me I tried ashmos protocol with letro via united pharmacy uk so either it just didn't work or the letro was fake so prob surgery is the only option now


Have you ever been sub 10% bodyfat though? Itd be interesting to see what it look like at a low bodyfat, I just detest cutting.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Have you ever been sub 10% bodyfat though? Itd be interesting to see what it look like at a low bodyfat, I just detest cutting.


No never been that low but I did get fairly lean and whilst it looks better it's still there and let's be honest no-one stays 10% bodyfat year round anyway so I think best to just get it sorted


----------

